# SQOLOGY this weekend in College Station TX?



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

anyone going ? i am trying to decide what day would be better to go drive there from Austin. have not been to a contest in a _LONG_ time. who's all going? is saturday better than sunday to go be a spectator? thoughts?


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

If you do, post some pics.


----------



## peace2peep (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah man! I'd LOVE to hit up that event!!!


----------

